# Medicated vs. Natural FET - what works?



## Dle22 (Dec 26, 2014)

Hi,
We have two amazing children: first child as a result of our first fresh IVF cycle when I was 25; we then did two medicated FETs using the leftover embryos from his cycle for a sibling- neither worked. Both embryos were very good quality and thawed well- I was on a medicated cycle both times; downregged and used Oestrogen tablets to thicken lining- both times my lining took a while to thicken up and I felt awful on the tabs. I’m certain that protocol just doesn’t work for me. Consultant claims it’s the embryos but I’m not sure. I also took aspirin and had a endometrial scratch on the second - still didn’t work. 
Second fresh cycle resulted in our second child and two frozen embryos. I developed OHSS after her transfer so really went through the ringer. We are now wanting a third child- nothing has happened naturally yet so thinking about trying with one of the frozen. I’m adamant that I’m not having a medicated FET again. My current clinic do not offer natural so I’m looking to change clinics. Has anyone had success with a natural FET vs medicated? 
I’m 32; healthy; slim but with PCOS - cycles pretty regular every 28-33 days. Any advice/experience welcome.


----------

